# Any Livery Around Milton Keynes?



## DarkVixen (24 February 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for a DIY livery space, completely not fussed about facilities, etc, though daytime turn out during the winter is preferred. 

I have a Welsh Section D gelding that gets on with everything/one and is completely calm, doesn't ruin stables, fences, etc. 

I've tried ringing Lakes Lane and Riversmeet Stables in Newport Pagnell and Park Manor Farm in Newton Longville but no one ever seems to answer the phone so they obviously don't need the business!

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as he's coming off loan in three weeks and so far he's staying in my back garden!


----------



## loopy3585 (24 February 2015)

is quainton too far out for you? it probably will be but just thought i'd check


----------



## DarkVixen (24 February 2015)

Yes unfortunately so! But thank you for replying!


----------



## Leo Walker (24 February 2015)

Park Manor Farm really messed me about and never got back to me in the end, so I wouldnt hold your breath! I think Lower Salden in Little Horwood has a space. St Margarets in Brickhill did but dont know if its gone. Theres a yard in Nash had a space last week. I know a yard in Woburn with a space but its not somewhere I'd keep my horses, but suits some people. Thats all I can think of, off the top of my head. It seems like people are forever moving and spaces come and go a lot!


----------



## Orson Cart (24 February 2015)

Have you looked on Preloved? There are a few on there at the moment. If Wootton in Bedfordshire (just on outskirts of MK) isn't too far there is a space at a fab DIY yard with owners living on site (advert is on preloved) HTH. x


----------



## Leo Walker (24 February 2015)

Just seen your ad on preloved with your location. Theres a yard in Whaddon itself, have you tried there? Mines in Mursely and my yard might take you but it would only be on grass livery.


----------



## DarkVixen (1 March 2015)

Hi thanks everyone, sorry for the slow reply, I struggle to get on here at times!

I've looked on Preloved and for some reason I can't find the adverts? :/ any chance someone could link me to them?! Sorry for being a complete and utter pain!

I don't mind grass livery for the moment, he's a sturdy boy and to be honest just finding somewhere to keep him for now would be perfect! If you could ask them and let me know what they say I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## DarkVixen (1 March 2015)

I can't seem to find a number for the one in Whaddon? Sorry, I seem to be very bad at this hunting game!


----------



## MyBoyChe (1 March 2015)

There is an ad on preloved for 1 space at a yard in Mursley, have you seen it?


----------



## DarkVixen (1 March 2015)

I think I know which one you mean, advertised as a small yard with indoor stables with space for one gelding? If so, I've actually been to that yard, but it's £35pw and quite far out so I can't really afford it :/

But thank you!


----------



## Orson Cart (1 March 2015)

Tried to send you a message with link to advert ... but it won't let me.  Something about your profile not accepting messages ... I'm going to post a link here instead. This is not advertising folks, I am not the yard owner or anything. Just saw the advert and thought it might be suitable for our OP. 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/109913670/diy-livery-wootton-bedfordshire.html


----------



## Leo Walker (1 March 2015)

The Whaddon yard is Coddimore Farm.  I'm at Mursley Hall Farm. No idea if we have space or not, but the number comes up on google if you want to give them a ring


----------



## DarkVixen (1 March 2015)

Thank you! 

I found the number for your one in Mursley, I will give them a ring tomorrow, thank you! I can't find a trace of the one in Whaddon anywhere, I might just go for a drive around and see if I can find them! 

I'm not sure why my profile won't accept messages! I've received them before! Although, I'm afraid that yard that Wooton is a little too far out nearly a 40 mile round trip! :/ It's a shame as it sounds lovely!


----------



## DarkVixen (1 March 2015)

So, I just received a message from my horse's loaner and now she wants to send him back sooner so I literally have just over a week to find somewhere! Eeeeek!


----------



## MyBoyChe (1 March 2015)

DV, where abouts are you in MK, its such a big area it might help us a bit.


----------



## DarkVixen (1 March 2015)

I live on the west side, in one of the Shenleys. If I earned loads of money I would keep him at Loughton as it's only a five minute walk away! But goodness it's expensive. 

I ideally want a yard in Whaddon, Drayton Parslow or Newton Longville but I will go out to Nash/Mursley if it's not too expensive as fuel is really the killer but I understand that I can't always be fussy with these things!

I went to go look round Broadways in Drayton as they said they had space but when it came to actually confirming that I wanted it and paying a deposit all of a sudden they didn't have space anymore! I quite liked it there as well


----------



## MyBoyChe (1 March 2015)

Have you tried Kingsland Farm in Drayton, no idea if they have vacancies at the moment but I know they are very good there.


----------



## DarkVixen (1 March 2015)

I tried ringing them a few times today but no one answered, so will just try again tomorrow! I'm praying that they have space!

I know there are yards in between Whaddon and Nash but it's hard trying to find their numbers online :/


----------



## npage123 (1 March 2015)

Just wondering if you know of the liverylist website?


----------



## Leo Walker (1 March 2015)

I'm in Shenley Brook End, I think my yard is 6 miles so not too bad. 

If you go from Westcroft and drive down the road that leads to Whaddon that isnt supposed to be a through road but is, then when you get to the end of that and you can turn right to Whaddon, go left and Codimore is on the left just before you come out on the A421. Its only a small yard and its usually full but worth a try. 

I'm pretty sure Kingsland Farm is £35 a week, its def not the cheaper end of the scale anyway. Did you try Lower Salden? Thats cheap and only about 4.5miles from me so wont be that far from you. I'm trying to think of anything else, as I literally went to every yard within about 10 miles just before christmas when I had 2 weeks notice of my yard closing and 11 horses needed a space! 

What about Stuart Graces? Its just off the A421 on the road to Newton Longville, where the tip used to be. You wouldnt know it was there. You turn off the A421 and its the first turning on the right, just after you turn off.

I dont know whats happened to Springfield Farm in Newton Longville either. It was there that closed before christmas, but I think its been relet now and they might be doing livery again?


----------



## Leo Walker (1 March 2015)

I think realistically you need to get in the car and drive round potential areas. Most yards dont advertise or have an online presence.

Alternatively, there are def Parks Trust paddocks available. People talk about waiting lists, but if your flexible on area then there usually isnt. Might be worth giving Angela a ring?


----------



## DarkVixen (1 March 2015)

Thanks - I do know of liverylist and liveryfinder, also used yell, thompson local and just plain old Google! 

Thank you, FrankieCob, I know of Shenley Road, I actually drove down there two or so weeks ago to see if I could find anything but it's hard to spot anything as they don't have signs or anything and I feel so rude just rocking up on people's yards! But I guess it must be done when they don't advertise online! 

I think tomorrow I'll ring around again and then go for a drive and try and find those that you mentioned thank you! If you hear of anything else please let me know as this is proving more stressful that it's worth!


----------



## DarkVixen (1 March 2015)

Ah, I just saw your second post, thank you!

I already emailed her today (it being Sunday and no one at the office!)

So hopefully I will hear back from her and she'll give me some good news! It'll be a good solution for now especially with summer coming up!


----------



## Leo Walker (1 March 2015)

honestly, just get out and knock on some doors. Smile nicely and be polite and I'm yet to find anyone who isnt fine! The other useful thing about knocking doors is if they arent livery yards or dont have livery space then you can ask if they know of anywhere that does. Local horsey people ALWAYS know about other local horsey people! Its how I've found this yard and the one before it 

I'll let you know if I remember anymore. I know only too well the feeling of panic when you need somewhere ASAP and arent local!


----------



## Leo Walker (1 March 2015)

Theres definitely empty paddocks Woolstone/Woughton On The Green ish. The ones you can see from Chaffron Way. My friend had one and gave it up, and the other 2 were empty as she couldnt find anyone for them. Some are for the police horses, but theres 3 others there.


----------



## Leo Walker (1 March 2015)

And def try my yard. Its lovely! and my friend just moved there, but she has a mare. Not sure if theres a gelding place, but I'm sure if they can help they will


----------



## DarkVixen (1 March 2015)

Thank you so much!! I will definitely try your yard tomorrow! I might just pop down on my travels  I know which fields you mean! I always thought they were all owned by the police! I was always envious of people getting to keep their horses so close to home!

Thank you again, it really is a panic - as not only am I trying to find a yard, I need to find transport for him too and so far the quotes to transport him are at least £150! Argh, horses a pain sometimes!


----------



## Leo Walker (1 March 2015)

The ones at the front are rented to the police but almost never used. The back 3 are normal Parks Trust, theres also another 2 slightly further back. The one in Shenley has been empty for eons, but does have some jumps in the shelter, so is probably rented by someone who has 2 paddocks and ponies, but keeps them together in 1.


----------



## DarkVixen (4 March 2015)

I just wanted to say thank you!

I've got a place now and he's coming back on Sunday! So just in time!


----------



## MyBoyChe (4 March 2015)

What a relief for you.  Anywhere we know?


----------



## DarkVixen (6 March 2015)

One in Mursley  Just grass livery but it's perfect for now


----------



## Leo Walker (6 March 2015)

Pretty sure its my yard, and its a lovely yard!


----------



## jenkaywilli (20 March 2015)

FrankieCob whereabouts is your grass livery in Mursley, I am looking for grass and I work near Mursley? Do you know if they have any spaces?
Thanks


----------



## jenkaywilli (20 March 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			Just seen your ad on preloved with your location. Theres a yard in Whaddon itself, have you tried there? Mines in Mursely and my yard might take you but it would only be on grass livery.
		
Click to expand...

FrankieCob where is your grass livery?

Thanks


----------



## Carefreegirl (29 March 2015)

Springfield hasn't reopened at the hacking is crap round here :wink3:


----------

